# Hamilton Airshow June 18 and 19 2011



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll be there Saturday June 18 and possibly the 19th as well. If anyone plans on going, add a note below so we can meet!

Hamilton Airshow - List of Performing Aircraft and Display Aircraft | Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum Airshow 2011

A bit disappointed that the FW 190 seems to have disappeared from the line-up, having been advertised earlier.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 8, 2011)

Still looks like a great lineup and will be a great place to be.
post some pictures, goes without saying.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2011)

Definitely.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll be there with bells on , looks like a fair lineup


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> I'll be there with bells on ...



Well that should make you easy to find! Looking forward to it Neil.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 8, 2011)

hell of a lineup! Have fun.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Well that should make you easy to find! Looking forward to it Neil.



 
You guys have fun and take some photos!


----------



## Bernhart (Jun 8, 2011)

wanted to go, but my weekend to work and impossible to get off


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2011)

OK, here we go with the first batch of teasers. I ended up going both days and unfortunately missed meeting Neil (pbfoot) who was there on Saturday. I did not get his message to meet as I was unable to get on line where I was staying.

Anyway, there was a commendable line-up of aircraft as you'll see. So without further ado, here's a smattering of the 1182 pictures I took for your viewing pleasure (including one for Terry at the end)! Lots more to come if you're interested...


----------



## Florence (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice! Some good shots there. Happy to see more.

David.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh man, that had to be incredible! Great shots!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 22, 2011)

Great pics. Gah, I wish I could have gone! My mom flew back from Oakville on Saturday out of Hamilton and saw a bunch of the planes lined up!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, what a great collection of aircraft!! Nice to see a RAAF combat vet amongst them too


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2011)

great pictures Andy, keep em coming


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice collection of pics!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2011)

Cracking pics Andy, looking forward to more - apart from pics of _that_ thing !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2011)

Great shots Andy! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 23, 2011)

Great set of piccies matey. Blue sky and Warbirds ?....not really jealous !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2011)

Not to mention a beer tent Gary, even though it was Budweiser......



Wildcat said:


> Wow, what a great collection of aircraft!! Nice to see a RAAF combat vet amongst them too



Yup, the P-40N, now owned and operated by Vintage Wings of Canada, is indeed a true warbird, having served with 78 Sqdn of the RAAF until damaged in a landing accident on April 25, 1944.

Here are s'more:


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 23, 2011)

Did you see the replacement nose with the turret for the Canso , they'll be tacking it on this winter


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice! Love the Helldiver.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Did you see the replacement nose with the turret for the Canso , they'll be tacking it on this winter



Yes Neil, I did.



Catch22 said:


> Nice! Love the Helldiver.



Odd looking bird if you ask me. This is the only one flying in the world today, owned by the Commemorative Airforce out of Texas.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes Neil, I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Odd looking bird if you ask me. This is the only one flying in the world today, owned by the Commemorative Airforce out of Texas.


 
Yeah must be a busy bird...saw it 3 weeks ago and then it left the airshow at the end of the day to go fly to another one!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 24, 2011)

Certainly is odd. But I have a thing for weird/ugly Naval planes.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2011)

Great stuff Andy, keep 'em coming !


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 24, 2011)

Great shots Andy. I also like the Helldiver


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2011)

Catch22 said:


> Certainly is odd. But I have a thing for weird/ugly Naval planes.


 
...feelings for an inanimate object...interesting...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2011)

Plenty of rare trainers. Can anyone correctly identify them all? (Neil, you're excluded!). And no peeking at filenames!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 24, 2011)

CF DLG was owned by Tommy Williams who flew it well into his 80's used to loop it just after take off , the only WW1 pilot and ace 14 kills I ever met he was also a rum runner during US prohibition and Test pilot at Fleet Aircraft ,


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2011)

Oops, now there's a clue! I think they're a little more careful with it now, being the only one left flying.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> CF DLG was owned by Tommy Williams who flew it well into his 80's used to loop it just after take off , the only WW1 pilot and ace 14 kills I ever met he was also a rum runner during US prohibition and Test pilot at Fleet Aircraft ,


 
Wow, that had to be awesome to meet him!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 25, 2011)

The second one is a Chipmunk I believe. Otherwise, don't know!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2011)

Great pics again Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2011)

Good shots again Andy! 

He sounds like quite the character Neil, would of been great to meet I'm sure.


----------



## ontos (Jun 25, 2011)

Great shots, some great aircraft there. Thanks for sharing 8)


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. Cory, you're right about the Chipmunk.

Next batch of pics are of the contingent representing the Great War. These are all from the Great War Flying Museum in Brampton, Ontario.

This is an 80% scale replica of an SE-5A:










Sopwith 1-1/2 Strutter:










And 2 Fokker DR 1's:














That's it for the warbirds and trainers. There were aerobatic acts as well but I'll stick with the warbirds and continue posting more studies of these if there's continued interest.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 26, 2011)

Great pictures Andy, how did you manage to get such good shots without people crawling all over you or your subject. Particularly like the SE 5a of James McCudden VC who received this award while a Flt Commander with 56 Sqn.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice ones Andy, and yes, keep on posting !


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2011)

Great pics CR and a good range of aircraft!!

Post #29

4. Dehavilland DH. 82 Tiger Moth?
7. Miles M.14 Magister?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2011)

Not a Magister, it's a ... darn, forgotten the name! A BT something or other !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice shots Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Great pics CR and a good range of aircraft!!
> 
> Post #29
> 
> ...



#4 is indeed a DH-82 Tiger Moth.
#7 and 8 are both the same types - Fairchild PT-26 Cornells. PT-26's had closed canopies for Canadian flying vs the PT-23 which had open pits and were manufactured in Canada under license by Fleet Aircraft.

Vic, the reason for not havng a lot of people in my photos are varied. First off, I bought an early bird photo pass for the first day, so only a limited number of people were allowed in before the crowds arrived at 9am. Secondly, I was patient, and waited for folks to move out of the way later in the day when it was more crowded. Third, we Canadians re polite folk and most people tend to respect those taking photos and actually move out of the way if they see you waiting! 

Let's take a closer look at the B-17 decked out as the Memphis Belle. This aircraft belongs to the 1941 Historical Aircaft Group out of Geneseo, New York. The following is from their website:

In 1954 this aircraft was placed in storage at Davis-Monthan AFB and was released for disposal in April 1959. It was purchased by National Metals Co. of Phoenix, Arizona and then sold to Fast Way Air of Long Beach, California. It then became N3703G on the US civil register. In 1960 she was converted to a water bomber and operated as Tanker 78. In 1978 the plane was sold to TBM Inc. of Tulare, California who continued to operate her as a tanker until the late 1970s. 

It was purchased by the Military Aircraft Restoration Corporation (MARC) in 1982 and was restored to resemble a B-17F. In 1989 she crossed the Atlantic with another B-17 to participate in the filming of the movie Memphis Belle in England. Since returning, it has worn the "Memphis Belle" markings and nose art.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2011)

Sweet! Must've had a great spot!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2011)

Beauty shots!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 27, 2011)

Great shots Andy and I think in most of them it's your patience that makes the shot.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2011)

Beaut shots Andy. I saw that B17 at Binbrook, during the filming of the movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2011)

Good shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2011)

Let's move on to the Hurricane. This Hurricane Mk IV KZ321 is owned and flown by Vintage Wings of Canada out of Gatineau Quebec. The following write up is courtesy of the Warbird Depot here: Warbird Depot - Fighters > Vintage Wings of Canada's Hawker Hurricane Mk IV

_This Mark IV was originally manufactured by Hawker Aircraft Ltd. at the company’s Kingston-upon-Thames factory sometime after 1942. It was assigned constructors number KZ321. The aircraft was stored for a time until taken into service with the RAF’s No. 6 Squadron at Grottaglie Italy in March of 1943. 

The unit was transferred to the RAF’s Balkan Air Force (which in 1944 included a Yugoslav contingent of one Hurricane squadron) four months later at Canne Greece. The aircraft operated from various detachments in Greece, Italy and Yugoslavia. The squadron ended up in Proks, Yugoslavia where it remained until VE day. 

KZ321 was ultimately abandoned in what is now Israel when the squadron converted to Tempest F.VIs on 15 January 1947, the last RAF unit to operate Hurricanes. 

Recovered from a Jaffa scrap yard by Doug Arnold’s Warbirds of GB Ltd, it was returned to the United Kingdom in 1983 where it was stored at Blackbushe and Biggin Hill. 

It was then acquired by The Fighter Collection of the Imperial War Museum at Duxford England in 1991. Restoration was started by Hawker Restorations Ltd. Of Suffolk, England in 2001 returning the aircraft to zero hour condition using original and refurbished parts. It was registered as G-HURY, painted in the authentic RAF markings of No. 6 Squadron. Its first post restoration flight was in 2003 and was thereafter flown by The Fighter Collection. 

Vintage Wings acquired and registered KZ321 in Canada as CF-TPM in May of 2006. KZ321 is the last known Hurricane Mark IV in existence still flying._

I have posted a number of selected pictures that I took of this machine over the two days I was at the airshow, starting with a picture of yours truly trying to bend the 40's. I've included a number of detail shots as references for us modelers. Enjoy!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 28, 2011)

That is one gorgeous Hurricane, especially when you see it in person. When I saw it it had the engine panels off and they were working on it. Great shots Andy!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2011)

Superb pics Andy !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2011)

Excellent shots!

Is it just me or has the pilot forgot the retracting step in one of the flying pics (penultimate one)...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, that pic was just seconds after he left the ground and the wheel retraction had not yet started so he likley hadn't got to it yet.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)

Those are some great shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes, that pic was just seconds after he left the ground and the wheel retraction had not yet started so he likley hadn't got to it yet.


 
Makes sense, it isn't down in the other pics.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Next up, Corsair. Again with thanks to Warbirddepot.com, here's a short description of the history of this particular aircraft:

_Vintage Wings of Canada (VWC) is the owner and operator of this beautifully restored Chance Vought (Goodyear Built) FG-1D Corsair (BuNo 92106), a movie veteran, which is available for airshows, flybys and film. FG-1D BuNo 92106 was displayed at Berryman Park in Bridgeport, Washington from 1958 until 1973 when it was acquired by David Tallichet's Military Aircraft Restoration Corp. It was registered N6897 and flew as VMF-214/WE/Blacksheep and appeared in 22 episodes of the TV series Baa Baa Blacksheep. In 1989 it was removed from the US civil register and then sold to Gary Kohs in 1990. Mr. Kohs had John Lane's Airpower Unlimited in Jerome, Idaho restored the aircraft to its original condition. When completed on July 26, 2003, 92106 was in the condition it would have been when emerging from the Goodyear facility and carried the registration N106FG. This magnificent Corsair won the coveted Grand Champion World War Two trophy at Oshkosh 2003 and Airpower Unlimited received a Golden Wrench award or their meticulous restoration._

This aircraft has been painted to depict the aircraft flown by posthumous VC recipient Robert Hampton Gray. The story of "Hammy" Gray's last flight, taken from hereRobert Hampton Gray – The Last VC... | Air Force Articles | News and Events - Air Force News | Air Force | DND/CF follows:

_At 08:35 a.m. on August 9, [1945] Hammy Gray climbed into his aircraft and prepared to lead his flight of seven Corsairs in the attack on Matsushima airfield. At the last minute, Chief Petty Officer Dick Sweet was sent to Hammy’s waiting aircraft with an urgent message that Matsushima Military Airfield had been heavily bombed earlier and was thought to be out of commission and, if so, he was to seek other targets of opportunity. Hammy led his flight to Matsushima airfield, confirmed the damage and the need to attack other targets such as the Japanese ships he had seen anchored in Onagawa Bay.

Flying from the mainland side at approximately 10,000 feet, Hammy turned his two flights towards Onagawa Bay to avoid anti-aircraft fire. He dove his aircraft in order to get down to sea level for the short bombing run at his chosen target. All Japanese ships in the bay were heavily armed and prepared for an air attack. Additional anti-aircraft positions dotted the surrounding hills creating a killing zone for attacking allied aircraft.

Hammy headed for the largest ship in the harbour, the ocean escort vessel Amakusa that was about the size a small destroyer. As he leveled out for his bombing run, one of his two 500 pound bombs was shot away by a hail of cannon and machine gun fire from Amakusa, Minesweeper 33, the target ship Ohama (a target ship being a gunnery training vessel) and Sub Chaser 42. Hammy released his other bomb and scored a direct hit on Amakusa. This bomb penetrated her engine room instantly killing 40 sailors (including all in the engine room) and triggering an explosion in the ammunition magazine. This massive explosion resulted in the sinking of Amakusa in just minutes. Hammy’s flight members then recounted seeing his aircraft enveloped in smoke and flame. They reported that his aircraft, at an altitude of only 50 feet, rolled to right into the sea in an explosion of debris and water. The aircraft was never seen again.

After someone keyed their radio mike saying “There goes Hammy,” his second in command, Sub-Lieutenant MacKinnon, took over as flight leader and launched two more attacks until the two flights exhausted their bombs and cannon ammunition on other targets in the bay. One hundred and fifty-eight Japanese servicemen were killed (71 on Amakusa alone). Most of the warships in the bay were sunk (this includes Ohama), destroyed or badly damaged. Japanese accounts of the battle talk of the valour demonstrated by Commonwealth pilots as they pressed home their attack._

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous! Have to say, after hearing it running beside a Mustang, it blows it out of the water. Nothing like that roar!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

Man that Hurricane is a real beaut!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2011)

great pics Andy, Hammy Gray's Corsair is on my to do list as soon as i can find decals for it !


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Try looking for Aeromaster's sheet Karl, there's one with his bird on it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. Karl, the decals must exist somewhere:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah they must, sure they'll pop up in an online store at some point !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2011)

Once again from Warbirddepot.com:

The Vintage Wings Spitfire is the “low level” Mark XVIe model powered by a Rolls Royce 266 Merlin engine. This aircraft is restored in Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) camouflage and the squadron markings of 421 Squadron. 421 Squadron markings include the McColl-Frontenac oil company logo, a “Red Indian” head motif. McColl-Frontenac were corporate patrons of 421 Squadron, and their logo was on all squadron aircraft. 

The letters “AU” on the fuselage are code letters for RCAF Squadron 421 followed by the Royal Air Force roundel, which was worn by all RCAF aircraft throughout the war. Finally, the letter “J”, identifies a Spit which was flown by Flt. Lt. William Harper of Niagara Falls, Ontario. 

On 12 April, 1945, while bombing ground targets, Harper’s Spitfire was hit by German 4O millimeter anti-aircraft fire. His Spitfire damaged beyond repair, Harper was very lucky to get back to his base alive. 

Harper’s replacement Spitfire, was a Mk. XVIe. He had wanted the McColl-Frontenac oil company “Red Indian” logo on his aircraft. However, with the war coming to a close the supply of decals had run out. 

This Vintage Wings aircraft is flown as a tribute to Flt. Lt. Harper and the hundreds of Canadian Spitfire pilots such as him who flew dangerous combat missions in the service of their country.

Assigned serial number SL721 by the manufacturer, the Supermarine works of Vickers-Armstrong Ltd., SL721 was delivered to the RAF 27 August, 1945. Too late to see war action, it was stored until selected to became the personal aircraft of Air Chief Marshall Sir James M. Robb in 1947. 

Sir James, a four star Air Chief Marshall, was Commander-in-Chief of Air Forces in Western Europe. Sir James shared equal command of the Supreme Headquarters Allied Expeditionary Force (S.H.A.E.F. - which later became NATO) with American five star General Dwight Eisenhower. 

In 1954, SL721 was saved from the scrapper’s torch by an automotive engineer named Michael Wilcock, who begged the RAF to let him save a Spitfire. He carefully preserved SL721 for display in front of the Swandean, England automobile engineering business he owned. 

In 1958 SL721 was moved to RAF Thorney Island for temporary display and later to Lord Montagu’s Montagu Motor Museum in Beaulieu, England for permanent display where it became known as the “Rose Garden Spitfire”.

In June 1965 Michael Wilcock traded SL721 for a rare Bentley owned his friend M.D. “Mony” Thackaray. Thackary sold SL721 to Bill Ross of Chicago, USA in March 1966. 

Doug Arnold of England acquired the aircraft in 1973 and had it shipped back to her homeland. 

In 1977 SL721 was purchased by Woodson K. Woods an Arizona land developer and shipped back to the USA. Mr. Woods flew and maintained the aircraft until he retired from flying in the early 1990's. To preserve the legacy of this historic aircraft within the Woods family, he and his oldest son Chris, also a Spitfire pilot and younger son Scott, formed Woods Aviation Corp. to maintain and operate SL721.

SL721 was acquired by Vintage Wings in 2000 and registered in Canada as “C-GVZB” (VZ-B being the call letters of famous Canadian ace George Beurling’s 412 Squadron Spitfire Mk IX).


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 1, 2011)

Another beaut!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2011)

I totally agree!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2011)

Superb pics again Andy.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice ones!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2011)

Stupendous shots of some great aircraft Andy. Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 2, 2011)

Great pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew we misplaced the Military Aviation Museums B17, FM2 Wildcat and AD-4 Skyraider LOL LOL ........that Hurricane is badass!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 2, 2011)

Great shots , I took some but that place is a jinx to me with this camera , I dropped it and broke it once and this time everthing was overexposed


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome pics and I love the accompning discriptions!!! Lov them. Very clear pics!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's a short history of the B17G flying as "Chuckie" with the Military Aviation Museum out of Virginia Beach, recently acquired from the Vintage Flying Museum (from warbirdregisrty.com): 

_History: 
Federal Telecommunications Corporation, Teterboro, NJ, 1952-1959
- Leased from USAF.
- Withdrawn from service, delivered to Davis-Monthan AFB, Mar. 1959.
American Compressed Steel, Cincinatti, OH, Aug. 18, 1959-1960.
- Registered as N3701G.
Aero American Corp, Tucson, AZ, May 9, 1960-1961.
Albany Building Corp, Fort Lauderdale, FL, Feb. 6, 1961.
- Operated by Leroy Brown, hauling freight, Bahama, 1961.
John B. Gregory, Fort Lauderdale, FL, May 15, 1962.
Donthan Aviation Corp, Dothan, AL, Mar. 7, 1963-1979.
- Flew as sprayer.
- Damaged during fire-ant dusting, Cordele, GA, Aug. 17, 1976.
Dr. William D. Hospers/B.C. Vintage Flying Museum, Fort Worth, TX, Oct. 4, 1979-2002.
- Restored to airworthy status.
- Flown as 48543/Chuckie._

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## rochie (Jul 7, 2011)

awsome pictures Andy


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2011)

Sure are - great stuff Andy !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. Lots more yet.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2011)

Great shots Andy!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 7, 2011)

Excellent shots Andy. And Excellent material.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are excellent! Well done Andy


----------



## imalko (Jul 7, 2011)

8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2011)

You take some dam good pictures....


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 9, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. With thanks again to warbirddepot.com:

The Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum (CWHM) is the owner and operator of this North American B-25J Mitchell, which is located at Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, and is available for airshows, flybys and film.

CWHM's B-25J Mitchell (45-8883) was assembled in Kansas City in early 1945 and was sold to civilian operators later that year, without ever seeing military service. It was used as a corporate transport by several companies as well as serving as a flying test shop for the Bendix Corporation. CWHM found it abandoned at Wilmington, Delaware in 1975. After temporary repairs, the aircraft was flown to the Museum where it underwent extensive restoration. The aircraft now proudly displays the markings of a Mitchell III of No. 98 RAF Squadron, which fought over northwest Europe during 1944-45. It is dedicated to the many Canadians who flew with that squadron and to all CWHM members who were awarded the distinguished Flying Cross.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2011)

Excellent shots! Who the heck abandon's an airplane like that????


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Friggin' awesome pics !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## rochie (Jul 10, 2011)

wow amazing pictures Andy


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2011)

Appreciate it Karl.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2011)

Great stuff Andy.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Friggin' awesome pics !!



Amen on that mate !!. Trust you have a few thousand more to share, Andy ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

Did they sell it to the civilian with the guns  

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. Gary, you bet. From the Canadian Warplane Heritage Website:

The Royal Canadian Navy employed 65 Fireflies of the Mk AS5 variety on board its own aircraft carriers between 1946 and 1954. The letters 'AS' stand for anti-submarine, which was the intended primary role of the RCN's Fireflies. 

The Museum's Mk 6 was the first aeroplane type acquired for CWH's collection, which explains why the Firefly is pictured on the CWH decals and letterhead (although this is not the original aircraft). The Camden Air Museum (Australia) provided the Museum with this Firefly, which has been restored in the colours and markings of 825 (RCN) Squadron, which flew Mk 5's from the aircraft carrier HMCS 'Magnificent,' circa 1953.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

What a beaut!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 15, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2011)

Not what I would call apretty aircraft but super pics!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I agree Wayne but from certain angles it looks pretty sharp to me.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2011)

Nicely presented Firefly, and great pics Andy.


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2011)

nice ones Andy, always liked the Firefly for some reason


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. Next we have the Commemorative Air Force's SB2C Helldiver. From the CAF website:

The CAF Helldiver is the only SB2C still flying. She is a SB2C-5, the last production variant of this aircraft. She was utilized by the Navy from 5 July 1945 through 31 August 1948. She was assigned as a pool aircraft to various locations, primarily in California. Her final assignment was with the pool at NAS Corpus Christi, Texas in April 1948. She was removed from active service on 31 August 1948 and declared surplus on 14 October 1948. This SB2C was used by an aeronautical school for several years and was procured by a California museum in May 1963. A CAF member purchased the aircraft from the museum and donated her to the CAF on 20 December 1971. The original colors and markings on the aircraft were probably VA-1B NAS Alameda, California from February through September 1947.

She experienced engine failure in 1982 and suffered extensive damage while making an emergency landing. Many said "The Beast would never fly again". However, the members of the West Texas Wing did not accept this proposition. After thousands of volunteer man hours and a project cost in excess of $200,000, "The Beast" did fly again in September 1988. The current colors and markings are those of the carrier U.S.S. Franklin CV-13. "The Beast" is Currently based at the West Houston Squadron in Houston, Texas.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 20, 2011)

Man I love that Helldiver, must be awesome it see it in the air. Great photos mate!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Andy. Unfortunately I didn't get many air shots of this one that turned out crisp.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2011)

Bl**dy good pics Andy !


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice shots, I also like that plane quite a bit.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2011)

Next we have probably the most distinguished aircraft of the show, the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum's Mynarsky Lancaster. From the CWH website:

The most ambitious restoration undertaking to date has been the Avro Lancaster. This aircraft stood guard over the Royal Canadian Legion Branch 109 in Goderich, Ontario. With the support of the Sulley Foundation, the Lancaster was acquired by Canadian Warplane Heritage in 1977. There was a tremendous amount of work required to remove the "Lanc" from its concrete pedestal and prepare it for transport to Hamilton. The Canadian Forces accepted the transportation challenge, as a training mission to be performed by 450 Squadron. By moving the Lancaster to Hamilton via a Chinook helicopter airlift, valuable information was obtained by the military on the logistics of transporting large aircraft by helicopter. The aircraft arrived at the museum in 1979 and restoration began. It was not until 1988, that the CWH Lancaster Bomber flew before 25,000 visitors.

The CWH Museum has dedicated its Mynarski Memorial Lancaster to the memory of Pilot Officer Andrew Charles Mynarski, VC, of 419 (Moose) Squadron, 6 (RCAF) Group. Mynarski won 6 Group's only Victoria Cross, the Commonwealth's highest award for gallantry in battle. On the night of 12/13 June 1944, his Lancaster X was shot down by a Luftwafffe night fighter. As the bomber plunged earthwards, Mynarski, his flying clothing afire, tried in vain to free his trapped rear gunner from the jammed rear turret. Miraculously, the gunner lived to relate the story of Mynarski's bravery. Unfortunately, Mynarski died from his severe burns.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2011)

Beauty !


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2011)

Stupendous shots of a gorgeous craft!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2011)

Excellent shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

God, I'd die a very happy man if I ever got to ride in one!

Great pics!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2011)

I think the going rate is about $2500 for a ride as a member sponsor. When it was in Calgary, rides were 4 grand and they sold out. Lots of oil money here.

Thanks for the comments guys. Glad you're enjoying the thread.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2011)

Fantastic...great pics man!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2011)

Appreciate it Wayne


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2011)

I let this thread laps a bit. Sorry 'bout that! Onward:

Here's the Vintage Wings of Canada P40N-1 done up in the colours of Eddie Edwards, the subject of my Aces GB. A bit erroneous in that HS-B was a Kittyhawk III with the P40K airframe. However, they took pains to make the paint scheme very authentic. The story of this particular restoration can be found here: Kiwis, canucks and Our Kittyhawk > Vintage Wings of Canada

Hope you enjoy the pics:


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2011)

Beaut pics Andy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 4, 2011)

Still peeved about that day , nice shots all in all


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2011)

Next year Neil.


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2011)

great pictures Andy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2011)

Good shots Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 4, 2011)

More excellent shots Andy!! Keep'em coming sir!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow. Like the details about each A/C as well !


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Gary!


----------



## Erich (Sep 5, 2011)

Andy great pics man, enjoyed the ones of the Lanc especially. for history's sake will let you know that a Ju 88G-1 flown by Oblt. Friedrich Thörl of Stab I./NJG 4 shot this particular Lanc flown by Mynarski down on the June evening. This would be his first of 3 claims this evening.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

Excellent Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 6, 2011)

Wayne, Erich appreciate the comments.


----------

